# Yellowish color on legs



## Honuboy (Apr 28, 2016)

Is this type of coloration normal?


----------



## Arnold_rules (Apr 28, 2016)

It looks just like shedding of skin. So, normal.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 28, 2016)

You mean the skin? Yes, that's perfectly normal-looking desert tortoise skin.


----------



## Honuboy (Apr 28, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> You mean the skin? Yes, that's perfectly normal-looking desert tortoise skin.


Yes I mean the skin.

Some of his legs are yellow looking the rest is darker brown as you can see in the pic.

I just want to make sure he has no health issues.

Thanks for your help as always @Yvonne G


----------



## Arnold_rules (Apr 28, 2016)

Honuboy said:


> Yes I mean the skin.
> 
> Some of his legs are yellow looking the rest is darker brown as you can see in the pic.
> 
> ...



He actually looks, I know, looks can be deceiving, very healthy. DT are prone to respritory infections, not to scare you, but just watch for him blowing nose bubbles. Based on your other posts, you are soaking him, which is very important for their health. Shell and eyes look good, plus seems to be very active. I wouldn't worry too much. You are doing your research and asking the questions. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Honuboy (Apr 28, 2016)

Arnold_rules said:


> He actually looks, I know, looks can be deceiving, very healthy. DT are prone to respritory infections, not to scare you, but just watch for him blowing nose bubbles. Based on your other posts, you are soaking him, which is very important for their health. Shell and eyes look good, plus seems to be very active. I wouldn't worry too much. You are doing your research and asking the questions. Keep up the good work.


Thanks a lot.
Just want him to be healthy and happy.
And yes I'm doing all the above things you mentioned.


----------

